

Magnifi - iPhone photoadapter case for microscope, telescope, or binoculars - MrDunham
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/637232010/magnifi-the-worlds-first-iphone-photoadapter-case

======
arcturuslabs
Feel free to send us your feedback directly too at:
hackernews@arcturuslabs.com

